# Wet Marks on Leaves



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 15, 2016)

Anyone knows why plants do this??

This is my Phrag. Barbara LeAnne. 
It came down with brown rot in July. I applied Dragon Blood liberally on both sides of the affected area, and it seemed to arrest any further damage.

Just yesterday, I had a look at the plant and my heart just sank and F came out of my mouth! 
And today, those wet marks are completely gone and the plants look perfect normal as if nothing ever happened.

I have seen this same thing happen on two of my maudiae hybrids, but it only happened on the newly emerging leaf. 
They happen very fast and then in a day or two, they completely disappear without any trace left behind.

On this phrag, the wet marks were all over the place, but they are all gone now. 

Any of you know why this happens??
It looks as if the wet area is dissolved.


----------



## troy (Sep 15, 2016)

My experience with that is rot, not exactly sure, hopefully someone else with more experience chimes in for you soon


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 15, 2016)

This is not rot.
Please read the entire post. 

Someone who specializes in plant physiology might be able to answer.


----------



## Stone (Sep 15, 2016)

I have seen it and I've seen it disappear. I don't know what causes it but I'm pretty sure it's not good.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2016)

You seem upset.


----------



## Alex (Sep 16, 2016)

If they disappear in this way then it's obviously nothing significant. I think it is fair to say that infections do not regress without treatment, or (sometimes) dramatic change in environment, on this timescale.

Perhaps the leaves got wet?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 16, 2016)

Stone said:


> I have seen it and I've seen it disappear. I don't know what causes it but I'm pretty sure it's not good.



Can't be good is what I'm thinking too. 
I mean this is really strange!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 16, 2016)

NYEric said:


> You seem upset.



It's just frustrating when something bad happens to plants in general, but especially when it happens to something that you really like and cannot be replaced. 

I thought it was all under control after a while, then suddenly one day I see these wet marks appearing all over the place.
They are gone mysteriously gone now, but I'm wondering what they are.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 16, 2016)

Alex said:


> If they disappear in this way then it's obviously nothing significant. I think it is fair to say that infections do not regress without treatment, or (sometimes) dramatic change in environment, on this timescale.
> 
> Perhaps the leaves got wet?



never been even misted on the leaves.


----------



## abax (Sep 16, 2016)

Do the wet looking spots turn brown after a time? Just for
experimental purposes, try swiping a bit of DB on one
of the spots to see what happens. I don't think DB would
hurt anything.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 17, 2016)

Under certain conditions cells within a leaf can "leak". When they leak internally the space between the cells floods with water. I don't remember what the exact conditions are that cause the leaks but it has to do with excessive pressure within the cells, a condition that may be caused by the roots taking in too much water in relation to the atmospheric conditions.
In other words the pipes in the leaves spring a leak when the pressure gets to high, and the walls get wet. When the pressure drops the leak stops and the room dries out. 

This type of event may actually be what can cause a bacterial infection to start. And that may be why bacterial infections start out as water soaked spots.
Maybe.....


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 17, 2016)

abax said:


> Do the wet looking spots turn brown after a time? Just for
> experimental purposes, try swiping a bit of DB on one
> of the spots to see what happens. I don't think DB would
> hurt anything.



No, Angela, they disappeared completely.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 17, 2016)

gonewild said:


> Under certain conditions cells within a leaf can "leak". When they leak internally the space between the cells floods with water. I don't remember what the exact conditions are that cause the leaks but it has to do with excessive pressure within the cells, a condition that may be caused by the roots taking in too much water in relation to the atmospheric conditions.
> In other words the pipes in the leaves spring a leak when the pressure gets to high, and the walls get wet. When the pressure drops the leak stops and the room dries out.
> 
> This type of event may actually be what can cause a bacterial infection to start. And that may be why bacterial infections start out as water soaked spots.
> Maybe.....



Well, I don't know because out of hundreds of plants under the same conditions, only three plants so far ever exhibited this. and not on every growth either. 

That second paragraph in your comment, I don't think that might be the case and here is why I think so.
With rot or spots that look wet, they do so because the cells have been destroyed by the pathogens. 
With this wet mark, the plant fixed them up completely on their own! 
I don't see how that is possible even.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 17, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Well, I don't know because out of hundreds of plants under the same conditions, only three plants so far ever exhibited this. and not on every growth either.



Each plant reacts differently from the next



> That second paragraph in your comment, I don't think that might be the case and here is why I think so.
> With rot or spots that look wet, they do so because the cells have been destroyed by the pathogens.



I suggest it could be possible because the ruptured cells are damaged giving an entry point for bacteria to populate. Bateria exist systemically within the plant, lurking and waiting for a weak spot.



> With this wet mark, the plant fixed them up completely on their own!
> I don't see how that is possible even.



It could be possible if the wet mark is just water between the cells and when it gets reabsorbed it is gone and any damaged cells are internal and not readily visible.

I've seen these marks quite a bit on Phrags and I have seen some that do turn into an infection.... but most just disappear as you saw.


----------

